# R32 rear bulkhead panel/dash/bonnet pull



## Jakethelake (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking for a 32 gtr rear bulkhead panel, best dash I can find, and a bonnet pull!!
What have you got out there 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------

